# Hello from Germany



## stofftier (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi, i am from Germany, i am 17 years old and i am here to improve my bad english . I will open a log, where u can read more informations about me.


----------



## Marat (Jun 5, 2010)

welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*stofftier* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## stofftier (Jun 5, 2010)

I cant find the area, where i can start a blog or isnt here such an area?

and btw correct me, if my is english is wrong-thanks


----------



## Marat (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's where you can start a journal:

Online Journals - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums

Click "New Thread" at the top left side of the screen.


----------



## stofftier (Jun 5, 2010)

ah thx


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2010)

Guten tag!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

